# FAQ Chat geht nicht ?



## Gast (8. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal den chat aus dem FAQ ausprobieren, das geht bei mir aber nur über den localhost.
Wenn ich aber versuche auf einem pc den Server zu starten und auf dem anderen pc den Client (sind über W-Lan verbunden) findet der Client den Server nicht?

An was kann das liegen?


----------



## masta // thomas (8. Jun 2007)

Firewall? *g*


----------



## Guest (8. Jun 2007)

Ich hab die Windows Standard Firewall drauf. Da kommt ja dann wenn ich den Server starte erlaben, blockeren erneut fragen und wenn ich dort auf erlauben gehe müsste es doch gehen. ???:L


----------



## masta // thomas (8. Jun 2007)

Router?


----------



## Guest (8. Jun 2007)

hab vergessen beim client die firewall rauszutuen  

danke für die Hilfe


----------

